# Overlay 2 rides for comparison in Golden Cheetah?



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Is there a way to compare 2 ride data files in Golden cheetah as a graph overlay to look at specific metrics like power and or HR and or speed etc?


----------



## Got Time (Jan 23, 2009)

Did you take a look at the GC mailing list?
"View" -> "Show Compare Pane" and go from there.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks, that got it for me - what's the GC mailing list?


----------



## Got Time (Jan 23, 2009)

See the FAQ
https://github.com/GoldenCheetah/GoldenCheetah/wiki/FAQ-GENERAL#Is-there-a-mailing-list


----------

